# new guy



## bbwolf (Nov 2, 2015)

hey everyone new guy here im patrick 47 yo male multiple physical problems, at times i use a cane, other times i use a staff, im looking for any instructional videos on katas for beginners for both cane and staff, i know its best to find a instructor but the schools here focus on mma, and i live on a tight budget,  im not wanting to learn for fighting or self defense although would be helpful if needed for such, im wanting to learn to improve my flexibility 
and range of motion, for my lower body im a full time cyclist, need something for my upper body, and ive always be interested in the staff just never pursued it, any help is appreciated


----------



## lklawson (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi.  Welcome.

Hunt around to some of your local friends, and maybe even drop in at a dojo or 3 and 'splain your restricted budget.  Maybe you can find a "Garage Dojo." Maybe someone would be willing to work with you on a reduced payment or a quid pro quo system trading some professional skill of yours for instruction.  Even getting someone to clean the dojo regularly can be tough sometimes.

As far as videos go, for someone with your requirements, I'd recommend trying to find an old copy of Chas Clements "Combat Cane for Cripples."  I don't know if this site is still maintained but it was last available here: KunTao Silat DVDs*cane*.htm

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## donald1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome !

Cane Masters Instructional Media


----------



## Buka (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bbwolf (Nov 2, 2015)

thanks for the welcome and for the link, not quite what i was looking for but i will continue to browse thru it


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 7, 2015)

May I ask where you live?


----------



## Danny T (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome. 
Check out Cane Masters they have some good techniques.
Go to a feed store or on line and get yourself a 'stockmans cane'. They are excellent high quality cane made of ash, hickory, or oak and are only $12 to $15. Many Hapkido schools teach cane defensive application but usually not until higher levels. If there are any in your area speak with the instructor about doing some one on one (private) training.


----------



## bbwolf (Nov 8, 2015)

kfm i live in hobbs new mexico, most of the schools here cater to boxing kick boxing and mma,  i did find this one interesting Primal Punch


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 8, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jedwards (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm just starting out too, I crack whips mostly, but have taken up nunchaku for upper body strength.  I'm using Robby Amper's Nunchaku Basic DVD's which are really quite nice.  
Nunchaku Basics - A Beginners Guide.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 18, 2015)

bbwolf said:


> hey everyone new guy here im patrick 47 yo male multiple physical problems, at times i use a cane, other times i use a staff, im looking for any instructional videos on katas for beginners for both cane and staff, i know its best to find a instructor but the schools here focus on mma, and i live on a tight budget,  im not wanting to learn for fighting or self defense although would be helpful if needed for such, im wanting to learn to improve my flexibility
> and range of motion, for my lower body im a full time cyclist, need something for my upper body, and ive always be interested in the staff just never pursued it, any help is appreciated



Try the Dog Brothers Martial Arts staff video.  The material will really work the back, shoulders, and core with the basic swings.  The instructional video is available here: Staff

You an see some of the motions that they train on the video in sort of a free flow here.





This is not a "kata," this is training you how to swing a big stick and when to use it.


----------



## Marnetmar (Nov 20, 2015)

Welcome to MT. You'll never be able to get out. You're here forever.

*FOREVER.*


----------

